# Old New Orleans public drunk warrants??



## Jonnyboy369 (Apr 28, 2021)

So, the last time I was in New Orleans was in 2006 after the hurricane. I ran into someone I knew from having been there the year before and stayed in a squat with (the old rice mill). So, we thought it would be fun to go break into it and get shitfaced there. We all went up to the roof, and coming down in the dark I got completely lost. I dunno if anyone remembers that place, but it was a deathtrap lol. I think it's a fancy condo now. Anyway, I couldn't even find my way back out or my companions , so I decided fuck it I'll just go to sleep downstairs. I did, and was woken by a fucking fire axe wielding Guardsman tearing the door down and got bum rushed by about 20 national guardsmen. They beat the shit out of me, dragged me up the street in cuffs which I still have some gnarly scars from. One of them actually took his boot and ground my head into the pavement, and asked me if I liked how the asphalt tasted. Yeah, it tasted great. These fuckers took my pack and threw my shit all over the place, and kicked my shoes into the dark so now I have no shoes. Me and another kid I didn't know get put into a fucking humvee, and the guardsman is saying we are charged with arson and manufacturing methamphetamine??? Lol wtf?? We were drunk in an abandoned building. So, they drove us to jail and put us in a holding cell. After a few hours, a cop comes and let's us out, and gives us a ticket for public intoxication. He said go to court at 8 AM. Yeah right, no thanks I'm good. I had enough for a bus ticket to Tennessee and got the fuck out of there. My question is, is there still a stupid public drunk warrant for me there? I'd love to return to New Orleans and God knows I've been in more trouble in my life than a public drunk ticket, but do they even keep up with shit like that? From 15 years ago? Id hate to be walking around and encounter Johny law and get picked up for something so stupid. Couldn't I just pay it by mail or something??


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 29, 2021)

The short answer is no, the charge should have expired after about 7 years, if not sooner; so 95% likelihood you're fine to return if you need to. Especially since a drunk in public / trespassing ticket is a misdemeanor.


----------



## Jonnyboy369 (Apr 29, 2021)

I dont need to return there, but I'd love to. Yeah, I threw the ticket away and never went to court that morning. Good to know I can return and not worry about it. There is really no place like it there.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (May 1, 2021)

Um Matt whats your source on that? 

If he didnt show up to court he likeley has a bench warrant. Bench warrants don’t expire, even if the case is unprosecutable due to its age, you can and will still be arrested and housed up for free at the fabulous facilities of Orleans Parish Prison! (All expenses Paid!)

https://opso.us/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=738
Thats the criminal court website, try searching there for your records. If that doesnt work call them Monday-Thursday 10am-3:30pm eastern at: (504) 658-9100


----------



## Jonnyboy369 (May 1, 2021)

Yeah, I figured there was still a bench warrant. I called the orleans parish sheriff's office yesterday but they wouldnt tell me anything over the phone. I'm not concerned about it, but fucking A if it was anywhere but New Orleans and I got picked up I'd be like fine whatever but OPP? Never been there, no fucking way. I have heard enough stories to know it was not somewhere I want to end up.


----------



## Jonnyboy369 (May 1, 2021)

TheDesertMouse said:


> Um Matt whats your source on that?
> 
> If he didnt show up to court he likeley has a bench warrant. Bench warrants don’t expire, even if the case is unprosecutable due to its age, you can and will still be arrested and housed up for free at the fabulous facilities of Orleans Parish Prison! (All expenses Paid!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I put my name into the docketmaster system and nothing shows up. I did call them as well, and they will not give out warrant info on the phone. They said bring my i.d. to the station for information. Lol. I'll probably just go back and not worry about it. I've had misdemeanor warrants for years walking around in places I never even knew existed until I got arrested for something else. Basically, I dont act like a drunk dumbass anymore and ever have to deal with cops.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (May 1, 2021)

Yeah thats how I deal with the situation too. Act discretley when I’m in the county I’m wanted in and otherwise go about my life.

Also yeah they like to fuck you around like that. I’ve called courthouses multiple times about cases and gotten information over the phone, including warrant status. You could try posing as a potential employer following up on the results of a background check. Or you could call and say you’ve been made aware you have a warrant and want too resolve the issue. For something that minor you can usually agree to go to a police station at a certain date, pay bail, and get a new court date without arrest. As soon as they say something that confirms you do or don't just hang up.
Probably too much effort though. Be carefull, FUCK the new orleans (in)justice system. Dont get caught in that sewer fire.


----------



## Jonnyboy369 (May 1, 2021)

Lol yeah there is no fucking way I'm voluntarily going to OPP lol. I turned myself in on a public drunk warrant in GA once. They literally threw the book at me and gave me an entire year to serve. I spent 6 months weedeating roadside ditches in an orange jumpsuit. Not doing that again. To quote KRS-One, "Its just everyday straight up fuck the police". Damn straight. I dont even drive cars because that was always a cop magnet.


----------

